# budding problem



## wereami (Sep 19, 2005)

I started some plants outside in late april. one died due to high winds that snaped the stalk in july, the other turned out to be male so I pulled it. I now have one plant and she is a monster about 7 feet tall with 12 major bud sites.  My problem is this. I have been flowering for 5 weeks now. this is week six. My buds are somewhat small. they are covered with crystal and have really started to stink in the past 2 weeks. I have seen tons of pics of plants at weeks 5 and none have buds as small as mine. I saw the parent plants from the year before and they were huge with very dense buds. I am wondering what I am doing wrong that the buds on my plant is so little. I am going to let them bud for at least 4 more weeks. I fertalize 2 times a week and have no other problem with the plant. it is very healthy and have no visible problems. could this just be the genetics of the seeds I started with or will the plant thicken up before harvest time.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 19, 2005)

With some strains, the buds explode in size early and slow way down, ultimately ending up just as big as the buds from other strains that start off slow but really pack in on during the last few weeks.


----------

